# belladonna for IBS?



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Has anyone tried belladonna for their IBS symptoms? Its a natural seditive/antidepressant and can be put in tea I think, but if you take too much it becomes a poison (not too different from other drugs I would imagine) One of the drugs prescribed for my stomach is Levsin, its main ingredient is belladonna. So I was wondering if i switched to the natural belladonna, if it would have the same effect, and where on earth would I buy it?Thanks Lori


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

LoriAnn, please could you ask this question on one of the IBS forums, rather than the Fibro & CFS forum. Thank you. Hope you find some help!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Ah, forget it. Post where you like. I'd rather you posted in a forum not related to your topic, rather than you leave and the forum be depleted by your absence.


----------

